# Need help on cycle



## Coconut26 (Feb 18, 2017)

I currently have testo prop, L carnitine , primobolan depot , Ana ar and Winstrol in hand . (Meditech)
Would you guys advise on the timing including how many cc per day?

Target is to build a lean body


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2017)

Welcome to UGB.

Tell us a bit more about your current stats, diet & experience and ye'll get better recommendations.


----------



## Coconut26 (Feb 18, 2017)

Currently at 84kg 175cm , commit for my next 3 months no'l sugar with only boil chicken + fruits.

I am on my 4th Year of gym with previous experience of 4 cycles in between my 3 year.  Tried deca, hGH , cjc , test enanthe , sustanon, primobolan depot and winstrol.

Basically previous experience is more on mix and match. 

My last cycle end 2016 September and hardly gym due to other commitment . For now I would like to start over again with test prop and getting advise from experience taker on my schedule.


----------



## bugman (Feb 18, 2017)

My first piece of advise is to stay away from any cycle until you've refined your nutrition. 

2.  Off and on in the gym will not benefit you no matyer what you take.  Consistency is your friend.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 18, 2017)

Have you ever run a proper pct?


----------



## Thezilla (Feb 18, 2017)

Huh post makes no sense. You last cycle ended in sep and no gym because of your other commitment? Do you understand steroids are all about commitment. Geez I've been on and broken my shoulder before and still went in and hit legs and core regularly. 
   Let me guess you are one of those guys that believe if you give yourself a shot twice a week in the ass and whether you work out or not you will see results?  Only 4 years in the gym? What's your age? Any bloodwork? 
     It like hey guys I have this crack and this pipe what do I do with it??? Well put the fuxking crack in the pipe and fly to the moon!
     You are not ready I would recommend researching a lot more!    Anyhow welcome!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2017)

4 years training 3 cycles weighs 84 kilo / 185lbs

Dude you need to eat. Boiled chicken and fruit isn't gonna do shit. And steroids are for getting lean they are for building and maintaining muscle.

Fix your diet first imo.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 18, 2017)

Welcome. Why do you think you should eat just boiled chicken and fruit? Also, are you planning on lifting...?


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2017)

Coconut26 said:


> Target is to build a lean body



Are you gay ?


----------



## Coconut26 (Feb 18, 2017)

I hit gym on and off at least 4 times a week after end of cycle. My last cycle I hit gym 6 times a week.

Any suggestion on diet? Great that you guys post the comment but will be glad if u can be more specific on what type of diet etc.

I'm here to learn


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2017)

Boiled chicken....wtf? While its still in the egg, yeah.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 19, 2017)

Coconut26 said:


> I hit gym on and off at least 4 times a week after end of cycle. My last cycle I hit gym 6 times a week.
> 
> Any suggestion on diet? Great that you guys post the comment but will be glad if u can be more specific on what type of diet etc.
> 
> I'm here to learn



You need to figure out your TDEE and Macros if you want to increase muscle... If you dont have your diet figured out, taking steroids in not going to do much for you except mess up your own natural production...  If you are just trying to get "lean," steroids are not for you.... (honestly). If you are gonna use steroids anyways, you are going to have to give your body a surplus of calories (we're talking 3000-5000 calories per day, depending on your TDEE) to actually get anything out of your cycle... Eating like a bird and pinning some juiwce and then expecting to get all jacked is just not gonna happen... 
Here is a link to a "sticky" in the diet section that will help you understand how to get started dieting properly:
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3794-Understanding-BMR-vs-TDEE


----------



## Coconut26 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks mate! That's what I tot so and I am now trying to change my diet. When u said increase calories, what does that mean, grill oR air fried food? Or cut in sodium ? I know I need to be careful in my meal but I just don't have direction and felt my current diet is messing with natural production


----------



## snake (Feb 19, 2017)

Coconut26 said:


> I currently have testo prop, L carnitine , primobolan depot , Ana ar and Winstrol in hand . (Meditech)
> Would you guys advise on the timing including how many cc per day?
> 
> Target is to build a lean body







Coconut26 said:


> Currently at 84kg 175cm , commit for my next 3 months no'l sugar with only boil chicken + fruits.
> 
> I am on my 4th Year of gym with previous experience of 4 cycles in between my 3 year.  Tried deca, hGH , cjc , test enanthe , sustanon, primobolan depot and winstrol.
> 
> ...



Sorry to tell you this but you have no idea what you're doing. You're not even asking the right questions. I'm not hating on you my man, I'm just questioning the depth of your knowledge.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 19, 2017)

Coconut26 said:


> Thanks mate! That's what I tot so and I am now trying to change my diet. When u said increase calories, what does that mean, grill oR air fried food? Or cut in sodium ? I know I need to be careful in my meal but I just don't have direction and felt my current diet is messing with natural production



How bout you read the link I posted and then ask questions after....


----------



## Coconut26 (Feb 19, 2017)

snake said:


> Sorry to tell you this but you have no idea what you're doing. You're not even asking the right questions. I'm not hating on you my man, I'm just questioning the depth of your knowledge.



Yes man , I'm really in need of coaching for right diet meal . Maybe I'm not explicit enough but will be good if someone can direct me. I haven't start anything yet till I get the right advise


----------

